# $ for 1 full tub of sand?



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I was just wondering if you guys used a full tub of sand/salt mix on various parking lots etc.. How much money would that tubfull generate? Sander size being a v-box 1.7 yard for a 1 ton truck.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

First off, there are TONS of threads that can answer your question. Basically, most people here would say you would want to at least triple your cost. So, if you pay $60.00 per ton on your sand/salt mix than you would charge at least $180 per ton to spread. Of course those prices depend on various factors such as location, actual cost of material, distance to and from job sites, etc.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

We charge $.31 per pound.. That includes a treated rock salt (Magnesium Chloride3 liquid w/ rust inhibitors) and road sand with anti-clumping agent.

We pay $36.50 per ton for the salt and $17.95 per ton for the road sand. Mix it here at the shop with a skidsteer loader.


----------

